# Air chime whistle



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I finally finished rewiring my layout thanks amflyer lot of work but worth it. Nice and pretty neat more organize. My question hooking up air chime whistle have a 316 with speaker. Followed instructions breaker pops the only thing i did different was didnt use the 690 track trip i figured because i use the buse strips i wouldnt need it so i wired the black and green to the base stripe each post had its own strip. I used it before and i know ow it works. Any suggestions. Thanks 
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Al, I think you have the AirChime Whistle Control wired to the track in parallel with the transformer. That will not work. ALL wires to the layout from the transformer 7V-15V post must go through the controller, not direct to the track. See the cautionary NOTE just above the OPERATION section. It is really inconvenient. That is why I suggest you isolate one or two short sections of track where you want to blow the whistle and then wire the rest of the layout normally.
To do this put fiber pins in the rail three sections apart that has the 7V-15V power. Connect the the control box as shown below within the isolated section. The Base Post rails do not need to be isolated, only the the 7V-15V rails.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thanks i know last time i did it had hard time doing it did get it to work. But the fiber pins sounds alot easier. Thanks


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If you do not do the two fiber pin solution then all the power strips with the 7V-15V Post wires must be powered from the Green Wire coming from the Controller. I hope the fiber pins prove to be a lot less work for you. The downside is the Air Chime Whistle will only work when the tender is on that isolated section.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Just my opinion, the air chime whistle is a waste of time. It sounds like a sick cow at best. The billboard whistle sounds a lot better. When I replace a tender harness I remove the air chime. I save the parts for next owner. Good luck with it Al.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I know it sounds like crap. I need to order fiber pins going to two shows next month back to back the vender who i go thru he is holding stuff for me i will tell to bring fiber pins. I lave 3 whistleing billboards and the 2 and one. I like the 2 and 1. The best. Thanks for the help it will be easer with the pins you are right amflyer. On anther note i set up 776 platform station works great but most of the trains when goes by hits the front any i deer's.
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Which station? there is no 776.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Sorry 776 guilford station.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh, the 766 Animated Station that works with the operating passenger car. It must be positioned with at least one 10" section of straight track on both sides of the platform. I never used mine on a layout.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok sorry meant 766 the trains hit the corner so straighten that out but it just hits enough to not it off tack i will try my 300 or 302ac. See what happens. Thanks.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Fixed the 766 guilford station just seperated the part were the track ataches to the station so know its two pieces i can always spot weld it back.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Good fix. I had not heard of the engine interference problem previously.


----------

